# ACE News



## sechs (Jul 29, 2009)

First, the bad news. Altamont Commuter Express ridership is down. Six-car consists have been cut back to five. The San Joaquin Regional Rail Commission approved schedule changes which will eliminate the midday round-trip, except on Friday (when it will only run from San Jose to Stockton), in favour of commute-time trains. As some ACE trains act as thruways, this may trickle down to Amtrak schedules.

The good news is that ACE will finally start construction on its own maintenance facility in Stockton. It is currently leasing space from UP in the Stockton Yard; use of these facilities involves a lot of movement, particularly through the busy junction with BNSF's Central Valley line. The facility should be complete in about a year.

Central Valley Business Times - Construction to start soon on ACE maintenance building

MAXblog (Scroll down for information on the schedule changes.)


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Jul 29, 2009)

sechs said:


> The San Joaquin Regional Rail Commission approved schedule changes which will eliminate the midday round-trip, except on Friday (when it will only run from San Jose to Stockton), in favour of commute-time trains. As some ACE trains act as thruways, this may trickle down to Amtrak schedules.


That is a smart change in the schedule. Currently ACE commuters must depart San Jose no later than 5:35 PM, which is a bit tight for commuting to a regular 9 to 5 job in the south bay. Now they can depart at 6:40PM.

I hope the powers-that-be at Amtrak California are paying attention. We need earlier and later trains on the San Joaquin line for commuting to the north bay as well!


----------



## sechs (Jul 30, 2009)

I've questioned the timing of ACE 04 for some time. How many people leave work before 4:30pm?

It would make more sense to just slip the entire afternoon schedule down about an hour. Of course, that'd blow some of the San Joaquins connections....


----------



## Rumpled (Jul 30, 2009)

sechs said:


> I've questioned the timing of ACE 04 for some time. How many people leave work before 4:30pm?


I work in Irvine in SoCal in a manufacturing facility of ~500.

Nearly everyone is gone by 4 so as to avoid traffic.

Lots of people commute long distances and avoid rush (slow) hour(S)

We have people who live as far away as Hesperia and Victorville.

One of these guys works like 5:30-2:30. I have no idea what time he wakes up to make it here by then.

Similar distances for those in SJ commuting on the ACE.

Work schedules start adjusting earlier to beat traffic and for those few who take the train; they'd like one that meets their schedule.


----------



## gswager (Jul 30, 2009)

I've heard some crazy stories about commuter between the San Joaquin Valley to Silicon Valley. Yes, it takes a long time to commute. Properties in Silicon Valley are very high, along with high property taxes. That's why the commuters' homes are located in San Joaquin Valley. One of the stories is that a lady has to wake up at 2:30 or 3:00 am to reach 6:00 or 7:00 am work site. Probably for 12 hours shift.


----------



## sechs (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know how many of you know anything about Silicon Valley... but most tech people come into work late and stay late.

Obviously, there are always people who need to get into work early. The morning ACE schedule is rational. The question is, who are these people taking ACE 04 in the afternoon?


----------

